# StingRay Help



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

Does anyone on here belong to a fourm for Stingrays? or know of any fourms??


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I've kept Rays now for a number of years so if you have any questions you can ask here. I also have a dedicated Ray forum on my message board...the link is located in my signature.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dracofish said:


> I've kept Rays now for a number of years so if you have any questions you can ask here. I also have a dedicated Ray forum on my message board...the link is located in my signature.


I dont really have any questions yet, its like 2 years i want to get my first one, so i just wanted to start reading fourms and getting all the knowledge i can, and i also i just wanted to look at pics of peoples set up, and what rays they got

thank you


----------



## swack (May 29, 2007)

...........com message boards have a stingray section

Lets refrain from the links please-

We got our own Ray people on board here...

Draco-Can answer n e ?'s that one might have...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

MFK is better...


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> MFK is better...


wats mfk?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

monster fish keepers


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

There's also a dedicated Ray forum on AP (link in my sig). We have a number of staffers and regular posters that have even regularly bred their Rays.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

go to mfk or ap both amazing info for rays or just pm draco or me i have had rays for about 2 years now, but limited experience with breeding or other species than motoro for me.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

HOw so i was tinking and could smeone tell me if this would be an ok DIY tank for a Stingray, obviously they need a big footprint, but what about how high does it need? i was thinking about making a like a tank that was like 36" Wide, 40 Long and 12 High would this be ok? mainly i'm wondering if 12" would be ok on Heights if all im going to have in there is a Ray? i just want like a big footprint but not very tall


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

That foot print would be OK for a lone male ray (stay significantly smaller then females) but the water volume is only about 75 gallons which is not enough. You need IMO at least 150 gallons for a large adult (figure 15") ray as their bio load is HUGE and 75 gallons is simply not enough water to safely handle that type of load.


----------



## vamptrev (May 26, 2007)

i had two 8 or 9 inch motoros in a 140 gal and had to do 50% waterchanges every day


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

vamptrev said:


> i had two 8 or 9 inch motoros in a 140 gal and had to do 50% waterchanges every day


are your serious? why is that? that sounds like a lil overboard?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rays have a MASSIVE bioload. On top of that they are sensitive to water quality so water changes, and often ones at that are a must.

My rays are in a 125 with some other fish until my custom 320 gets here and Im doing 50% water changes daily! If you think that is too much look for a different fish, especially if you think you are going to use the tank you mentioned!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I have my Leopoldi pair in a 72 x 24 x 17 (125 gallons from glasscages). They are pigs and make a lot of mess, especially since I'm hoping for some breeding pretty soon (the male's claspers are growing fast now). The only other heavy bio-load in the tank is a young Silver Arowana. The tank is filtered by 3 Filstar XP3's and I still have to do 50% water changes twice a week to keep things perfect.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Draco,I bet if you added a drip system to you tank youll get pups before you know it. I have a friend who had mature rays for like 2 and a half years. He added a drip and within months all three females were prego! It seems people with drips have the most success as the rays seem to really like the consistent water conditions.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Rays have a MASSIVE bioload. On top of that they are sensitive to water quality so water changes, and often ones at that are a must.
> 
> My rays are in a 125 with some other fish until my custom 320 gets here and Im doing 50% water changes daily! If you think that is too much look for a different fish, especially if you think you are going to use the tank you mentioned!


ok, im still new with fish, and thought changing 50% at a day would mess with the water quality. thank you guys, after thinking about it i will end up getting a 150g minnimly ( this wont be fore at least 2 years, but i just want to get all the knowldge i can)


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

eddyhead said:


> Rays have a MASSIVE bioload. On top of that they are sensitive to water quality so water changes, and often ones at that are a must.
> 
> My rays are in a 125 with some other fish until my custom 320 gets here and Im doing 50% water changes daily! If you think that is too much look for a different fish, especially if you think you are going to use the tank you mentioned!


ok, im still new with fish, and thought changing 50% at a day would mess with the water quality. thank you guys, after thinking about it i will end up getting a 150g minnimly ( this wont be fore at least 2 years, but i just want to get all the knowldge i can)
[/quote]

Do alot more research before getting rays.

And no, a daily 50% w/c will not hurt your water. It is more then safe.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

as long as you use water conditioner in if needed. also depending on how big your current tank is maybe get some of the fish that can co hab with rays. arrowana(not jardini) clown loach, silver dollars, and stuff like that .grow them out. i would get a black arrowana and a couple hystryx. i believe they're one of the smallest rays.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

JD7.62 said:


> Draco,I bet if you added a drip system to you tank youll get pups before you know it. I have a friend who had mature rays for like 2 and a half years. He added a drip and within months all three females were prego! It seems people with drips have the most success as the rays seem to really like the consistent water conditions.


I don't really have the facility/space nor the time/patience to deal with a drip system. With my luck I'd end up flooding my house.

When I get my next tank (glasscages 84 x 48 custom) I will use a wet/dry.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dracofish said:


> Draco,I bet if you added a drip system to you tank youll get pups before you know it. I have a friend who had mature rays for like 2 and a half years. He added a drip and within months all three females were prego! It seems people with drips have the most success as the rays seem to really like the consistent water conditions.


I don't really have the facility/space nor the time/patience to deal with a drip system. With my luck I'd end up flooding my house.

When I get my next tank (glasscages 84 x 48 custom) I will use a wet/dry.
[/quote]
how much would shipping be on that?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I don't even think they'd ship that. Glasscages travels around the county (at least on the Eastern Seaboard) to reptile expos and whatnot. When you order a tank they'll charge a small fee to bring it to an expo in your area and you're responsible for picking it up there.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

dracofish said:


> I don't even think they'd ship that. Glasscages travels around the county (at least on the Eastern Seaboard) to reptile expos and whatnot. When you order a tank they'll charge a small fee to bring it to an expo in your area and you're responsible for picking it up there.


Thats Nice!! i know your not a glasscage expert but do you know if they would ever be by Ohio...possibly the Columbus Expo?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

If you check their website they have a full listing of delivery dates and areas along with a map of the areas they frequent. The tank I want is not on their list so it has to be custom built and I was quoted $1500 for the tank...then I'd have to have a stand built and buy a canopy for it.


----------

